# Systemkomponenten



## whookey (22. Apr 2012)

Moin,

Die Augen und Fingern schmerzen schon vom googlen, deswegen stell ich hier mal ne allgemeine Frage zu einen System, dass wir realisieren wollen.

Benötigt wird ein Server mit Datenbank, der via Rest mit einer Android  App kommuniziert.
An sich alles sehr übersichtlich.
Die Android app birgt kein Problem. Allerdings ist uns total unklar, welche Komponenten wird benutzen müssen um einen Server mit Datenbank zu realisieren.
Glassfish, Grizzly, Jersey usw. fallen andauernd im Internet aber was muss alles vorhanden sein damit wir es hinkriegen?
Btw: Wir wollen es zu allererst als localhost realisieren

Ich hoffe dieser unprofessionelle Thread findet jemanden, der uns ne kleine Anleitung geben kann 
reingehaun!


----------



## Atze (22. Apr 2012)

also du benötigst eine von extern erreichbaren appserver (bspw glassfish), der wiederum muss kontakt zur datenbank (bspw. MySQL) aufbauen können. die datenbank direkt sollte von außen jedoch nicht erreichbar sein.

testweise kannst du natürlich alles bei dir auf den rechner werfen.


----------



## whookey (22. Apr 2012)

Okay

Ich war ja nicht tatenlos, deswegen hier ein kleines Update
Momentan läuft ein funktionierender Apache Tomcat server mit einer mysql Datenbank
Der Zugriff per php funktioniert ebenfalls

Brauch ich noch spezielle Komponenten damit eine Restful-kommunikation funktioniert?


----------



## irgendjemand (22. Apr 2012)

@TO
warum macht ihr euch die mühe und setzt einen Tomcat ApplicationServer auf wenn ihr dann eh PHP verwendet ? dafür reicht der ganz normale Apache HTTP-Server ...
hier solltet ihr euch also entscheiden welche technologie ihr überhaupt verwenden wollt ...


----------



## Atze (23. Apr 2012)

da gibts auch jede mange lektüre drüber 

Simple RESTful web services with Glassfish | Andy Gibson

ich hatte jetzt aber auch an eine java-anwendung gedacht :/


----------

